
Advanced Guide to Online Publicity Campaigns - sjscott80
https://moz.com/blog/advanced-guide-online-publicity-campaigns
======
dang
We changed the title from "How everything on the Internet is a publicity
campaign for some company", which broke the HN guidelines. Submitters: when
posting here, please use the original title except when it is misleading or
linkbait.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
danesparza
Hmmmm ... I suppose you could look at all of life this way: After all, aren't
all relationships in competition for your time?

This article has some common sense rules about publicity, but has a crummy
headline.

~~~
james_pm
Agreed on the title being bad. "The Advanced Guide to Online Publicity
Campaigns" is far better. Maybe it's an unintentional lesson in click-bait
headline writing...

